# ports thru my back dash?



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

okay i am thinking of redoing my back dash with two 6 inch ports so the bass can flow from the trunk into my car more like when i had a fold down between my back seats it let thru alot more bass so theres these triangular port tubes on ebay i dont know how to post up the link but they are 6"w x 2 3/4"h x 5"d if i use these instead of the round 6"ports would it be the same ?????? and would these work period im sure they will but want to know if anyone knows or has done this before? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

reducing the restriction from trunk to cabin is fine..there just venting into interior right not connecting to box???. i use a 6x9 hole to vent in my trunk..


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 6 2010, 08:12 AM~17708010
> *reducing the restriction from trunk to cabin is fine..there just venting into interior right not connecting to box???. i use a 6x9 hole to vent in my trunk..
> *


yeah not connecting into the box itself i thought of taking out my 6x9s at one point but now im gonna fiberglass the dash and put four 6x9s or 6 1/2s not sure but what do you think about the rectangular over the round ports????


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

if there not connecyed to the box it will b fine..


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

I would go the size of what your pass through was or bigger if your just venting it. That shit makes a huge difference. I would stay away from the tubes my boy did that (2 tubes) in is deVille and he changed it to one large hole and it sounded a lot better. 

What kinda car?


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

96 chevy caprice








this is the back dash im gonna fiberglass it and add 4 6x9s 








this is the trunk the sides of the box cover is the only way the air can go back into the car so thats why im considering going with the 2 six inch ports
















or will it still matter if i just go with a bigger port in the middle and if so how big should i go if i should just stay with the two ports should i get the rectangular ones or the round ones i want the rectangular ones because i think they will look cooler but im in it for the sound and the full 6 inch round just look bigger thanks for your help :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

build you a new box and let port go through back deck sub back port up into back window


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jun 7 2010, 05:53 PM~17720549
> *build you a new box and let port go through back deck sub back port up into back window
> *


naw man thats hit cost alot of money for a new box then i will prob have to redo my trunk too ! :uh: too much money man im just looking to add some ports or port to my back dash when i redo it thats all :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

A hole dead center in the deck about the size of fiting a 12 inch sub, and just keep the pad over it if it is thin enough so air can pass through.

also if your box aint mounted down you can try pullin the box all the way to the back of the trunk with the sub firing towards the back seat. If you do pull the box to what ever side the port is opposite on.

In my dts with a pass thru this is how my set up sounds best.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i know you dont want to hear this but chato83 is right if you want the bass to pound in your cabin of your ride. well a new box would be your best bet. i know your probably in love with your trunk setup but seriously it could be SO much nicer. not saying it dosnt look nice. just saying you could hide the amp in the box so everytime the sub hit it pushed air over the amp to help cool it. also the box could have a rear plex window with mirrored insides the box strobes leds, neons, etc etc and have slots in the side covers for the turnk hinges and be ported thru the rear deck lid and really pound almost like having a system in a hatch back type of ride.

but its your ride bro. just throwing around a few pennies ya know..


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks you guys for the help


----------

